# kubota g2160 help!



## davehowe10 (Aug 23, 2010)

kubota g2160 no power steering-How do I reset control box? recalibrate steering? Steering is very sloppy, ball joints slightly loose but rack seems very loose. Can I tighten it? The steering wheel turns about a quarter turn before rod link to ball joint moves. Does anyone have service manual or illustrated parts book? HELP!


----------

